# Como aumentar el voltaje?



## crackshot (Sep 24, 2012)

Hola
Bueno lo que pasa es que unos amigos y yo nos hemos propuesto crear un generador de energía heolico pero ahora nos encontramos con un reto 
Es posible aumentar el voltaje de 2V a 20V??
y es que como queremos ser ecológicos en todos los aspectos, no queremos utilizar amplificadores operacionales pues tendríamos que alimentarlos.
y por cierto que tienen que ver los convertidores DC-DC con esto??
Bueno gracias de antemano.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 24, 2012)

crackshot dijo:


> Bueno lo que pasa es que unos amigos y yo nos hemos propuesto crear un generador de energía heolico pero ahora nos encontramos con un reto
> Es posible aumentar el voltaje de 2V a 20V??


 Y... como poder, se puede.



> y es que como queremos ser ecológicos en todos los aspectos, no queremos utilizar amplificadores operacionales pues tendríamos que alimentarlos.
> y por cierto que tienen que ver los convertidores DC-DC con esto??


Hasta ahora han sido ecológicos luchando contra la deforestación, porque no han agarrado un libro de electricidad en su vida.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 25, 2012)

No solo de voltios vive el hombre... hay mas cosas, amperios, vatios, julios etc.


----------



## Melghost (Sep 25, 2012)

Sí.

      Si tu generador te proporciona 2V de c.a. puedes utilizar un transformador.
      Si tu generador te proporciona 2V de D.C. puedes utilizar un transformador DC-DC.

      En ambos casos disminuirás la intensidad tantas veces como hayas aumentado el voltaje. Esto es así por un principio físico incuestionable, insalvable e incluso impepinable que dice que la energía ni se crea ni se destruye; como mucho, se transforma (esto es sólo para que no te hagas ilusiones antes de tiempo). Y por si fuera poco, perderás un poquito de potencia en el proceso, así que tendrás que buscar la forma que más rendimiento te proporcione para hacer la conversión.


----------



## chclau (Sep 25, 2012)

Perfecta la explicacion Melghost. Una sola salvedad, de DC a DC se usa un conversor, que en pocas palabras, es un circuito electronico de conmutacion que realiza la elevacion de tension. Un transformador de CA es pasivo, simplemente dos bobinas acopladas cuya relacion de vueltas es la que hace la elevacion de tension.


----------



## obeja22 (Sep 25, 2012)

De entrada creo que esta mal planteado el desarrollo de tu proyecto. Si quieres generar electricidad de un generador eólico necesitas saber lo que es Fuerza Electro Motriz, si no sabes vas perdido. Lo que pides se puede hacer, pero perderías en otros parámetros como Corriente y por lo tanto Potencia (Watts). Un convertidor DC-DC es aquel circuito que se encarga de convertir determinada tensión en otra de menor o mayor rango. Ahora que si conoces de mecánica, no lo tienes tan perdido, ya que eso te ayudara en el caso de que quieras hacer un convertidor de par y generar más F.E.M. en un generador eléctrico. 

PD: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fuerza_electromotriz


----------

